# common law partners moving to canada



## fox75630 (Feb 3, 2011)

hi! im new here and would like to ask of the chances of approval in applying to canada as common law partners. my partner and i are working currently in riyadh, i am applying as permanent resident under federal skillled workers, with my partner accompanying me. we are wondering if the chances of approval are high since both of us are female and our first time to apply and declare ourselves as common law partners. have you already encountered the same case as we do? i have read from the forum that it's hard to prove common law partnership in canadian immigration, is it really true?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fox75630 said:


> hi! im new here and would like to ask of the chances of approval in applying to canada as common law partners. my partner and i are working currently in riyadh, i am applying as permanent resident under federal skillled workers, with my partner accompanying me. we are wondering if the chances of approval are high since both of us are female and our first time to apply and declare ourselves as common law partners. have you already encountered the same case as we do? i have read from the forum that it's hard to prove common law partnership in canadian immigration, is it really true?


Many common-law couples of both major sexual persuasions immigrate to Canada . To qualify you must have lived in a common-law relationship for a minimum of one year and must be able to prove same via utility bills, rental books/receipts in both names etc, etc.


----------

